# NWSL Draft



## MakeAPlay (Jan 18, 2018)

21 of 40 players drafted from the PAC 12 and ACC.  Pretty telling.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 18, 2018)

31 out of 40 from P5 programs. With 13 coming out of the ACC, shows that the conference remains a magnet for top talent.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 24, 2018)

3 of 5 keepers taken hail from the PAC 12.  1/8th of the total players taken were keepers.  Kind of a high ratio.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 28, 2018)

Y’all might have to do the math again now that the Boston Breakers no longer exist.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 20, 2018)

Very encouraging news...

https://twitter.com/QTJugues/status/976181667655233536?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/american-expansion-possibilities.1980295/page-42


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 21, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Very encouraging news...
> 
> https://twitter.com/QTJugues/status/976181667655233536?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/american-expansion-possibilities.1980295/page-42


So the team would be added to the NWSL next year, with it's complete roster?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 21, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So the team would be added to the NWSL next year, with it's complete roster?


With the Boston Breakers folding it's entire roster has been absorbed by other teams.  All they would have to do is have an expansion draft where each team could protect 4-5 players and voila a new team.  Utah was able to get ready in under 6 months.  It gets a little trickier if they add 2-3 teams at once (as is the plan).  Any way that you slice it there will be more opportunity for elite female soccer players.  I f I had to guess I would say that 2020 would most likely be the first year of competition but 2019 is a real possibility.


----------

